# Towing A Triple Anyone?



## jzero (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice to be back. The last time I was on this site they were excited to break a thousand members...WOW!
I have a question for the well informed: I have a trip planned for San Antonio in October. I have a friend who wants me to tow his sail boat, J-80, 3500 lbs. to Houston. Is there any way to add a receiver to the rear of the Outback 21rs and tow a boat? good idea? bad idea? it would only be one way, 1000 mi. I'm mainly interested in the engineering of it, as I'm already aware of the issues with towing a triple.

thank you.

P.S. the tow vehicle is a 2002 F 350 Powerstroke (stock) in excellent working order.


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

As far as I know, it's not a good idea. It is NOT legal in a lot of states,you may want to check it out.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Rear hitches are installed all the time on Outbacks but I think you have two issues that may derail your plans not related to the engineering. Depending on the state(s)(each state is different) traveling through -overall combo length maybe an issue and the lack of a fifth wheel trailer in the middle position could be an issue. The J80.com web site gives a boat only length of 26.3 feet. Normal boat trailer will add 5-8 feet.....You also would need brakes "to be legal" on all trailer axles that apply simultaionusly which brings us back to the engineering issues -fabrication of a full wiring harness to the rear of the Outback -including brakes.

IMHO seems like alot of work for a one time tow and has some legality issues to be researched. Some states will reguire a full Class A Doubles endorsed Commercial Drivers License. Will your truck pull the weight -no problem but will you be able to stop it in a straight line withour endangering others or get past the Commercial Enforcement / Scalemasters on the route..... is probably a question to think hard about.

Just my 2 cents for what ever it is worth and it ain't worth much.

Map Guy


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

You would not get any dealership to put a hitch on your outback and certify it for 3500 Lbs. I had them weld a heavy duty hitch to my Laredo 5'er and they complained when I said I was going to use a 4 bike rack. They advised me not to load up on the hitch. I do not think the frame on an Outback will support towing a 3500Lb trailer legal or not. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Aside from the towing capacities (I won't get into the weight thing) and the length of the "train" Texas does _NOT_ allow dual trailers to be towed. Get more info HERE. Sorry I know that's not what you wanted to hear. But remember, safety first.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

A bumper pull camper will turn into a sway snake with any more than a couple hundred pound tongue weight on the rear.. The boat tongue weight on the rear of your 21 will pull tongue weight off the front of the 21. Its a teeter toter thing.

The boat trailer has at least a 350 lb tongue, but should be about 450.

There is no way this can be done presently...

Carey


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would say NO on towing a boat on the back of the OB
Beside not being legal in most states
I would be more concerned with twisting the frame on the OB
Beside Keystone would Void any warrenty left on it by doing something like that

Don


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

As a regular tripple tow'er I would not be comfortable with that much weight behind the Outback. A jet ski or maybe a small aluminum boat would be my limit. The tongue weight on the hitch when I trailer is way below my tried and tested bumper-buddy with bikes and generator. The stress on the hitch is likely much less when pulling a small trailer vs. the bumper-buddy.

I wouldn't expect a mechanical failure of the hitch I have towing 3500lbs but, it just seems like too much weight too far away from the steering axle. My biggest worry would be sway and braking stability. I guess the single jet ski I tow often is less than 1,000lbs total and you can honestly not tell it is back there (or see it for that matter).

Bottom line is:
Could you make it work once? Maybe

Is it worth the risk and effort? In my opinion, No

Tony


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

I got to witness first hand last weekend what the Georgia State Patrol Thinks of triple towing. We coming back from the Strom Thurmond Lake on Monday and as usual they set up road block on the hwy leaving the most visited part of the lake looking for DUI etc. Well a guy had a 5th wheel with a 18ft boat behind it. They were on the side of the road DISCUSSING the problem I just had to roll down the window while in line and listen to the DISCUSSION. Seem the Triple tower had his interpretation of the law and gave it to the Cop. THEN the Cop gave him his interpretation and it consisted of a $275.00 fine and he had to leave the boat there and come back and get it. According to his license plate he was from Walton County which east of Atlanta I think, so he had a 110+ mile trip to take his 5th wheel home and 110 + back to get boat and 110+ to go home with the boat. It ashame the $275.00 fine didn't let him take the boat home triple towing because he probably spent another $100 in fuel cost not to mention some windshield time. I guess in Ga Triple towing is expensive.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Bad Idea!









Is that like a hat trick in hockey.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a good idea how you could do this but I am presently bound by a C~D_NDA!

I do know a guy here in TX that does this on a rare occasion (1-2x per year) but he has a 5er, not a bumper pull. Whole different ballgame.

-CC


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

LabbyCampers said:


> Bad Idea!


X 2


----------



## szelek (Sep 6, 2007)

Another problem to consider -As a sailer and being familiar with the J80 and sailboat towing - One problem will be the mast length. IF they are shipping the mast with the boat it usually will over hang the boat on both ends, front and back when it is de-stepped and cradled on top the boat. No room for a mast with a trailer in front.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

lvnoutbkn said:


> Another problem to consider -As a sailer and being familiar with the J80 and sailboat towing - One problem will be the mast length. IF they are shipping the mast with the boat it usually will over hang the boat on both ends, front and back when it is de-stepped and cradled on top the boat. No room for a mast with a trailer in front.


Just lash the mast to the roof of the OB..... Or.... Just leave it up!








Sorry, I know I'm not helping, but it would be a funny sight until the first overpass!


----------



## jzero (Mar 24, 2005)

Thank you to all who took the time to provide their imput. I am most impressed with the detailed opinions (except for the putting up the mast)







Towing a triple is out. 
happy camping.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jzero said:


> Thank you to all who took the time to provide their imput. I am most impressed with the detailed opinions (except for the putting up the mast)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, long day week at work. I'll be more constructive in the future


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I glad you decided against the triple. This year I have come across 5 accidents involving those towing two trailers. Three involved fatalities and two of those were multiple. I had thought about towing a trailer behind the Roo but no longer would even consider it.

Take care,
Tripp


----------

